# ShortCuts



## Graham (Mar 26, 2006)

Just in time for the Spring Prom we have a contest for your teenage sons and daughters (and you) wherein they can win a share of $20,000 just for being innovative and somewhat daring. In addition to that we have a couple of authors that have written newly released woodworking books that you may all be interested in, I know I was. Add to that a big biting alligator, really, a Bucket Jockey and a Bucket Bag and you have a ShortCuts column that is crammed to the rafters. Enjoy

-- 

http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca/column


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 4, 2006)

nice try that's 20k canadien. that's like 8 bucks US.  (jk)


----------

